# Payne gas furnace limit switch cycling



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Dirty central A/C coil maybe.


----------



## AllenParsons (Feb 21, 2015)

*This model is furnace only*

Thank you, but this is a simple furnace-only model.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

The high limit is tripping. So what is the temp rise across the furnace. not at the registers.


----------

